

Chrome for iOS Slower Than Safari, And We Know Why - thegarside
http://socialbarrel.com/chrome-for-ios/39878/

======
ithkuil
Why should we blame apple for the fact that chrome cannot use apple's nitro js
engine? Why couldn't google use their own V8 engine? Isn't software for iOS
natively compiled ?

Does anybody know if there is some other (more important restriction) that
makes difficult if not impossible to create a javascript engine that performs
at least as apple's nitro engine?

